# The Hunt



## mindfloodz (Apr 25, 2011)

I tone mapped the RAW images from a few pictures I took on Easter. Then I ran them through NIK and Topaz to get the desired effects I was after. They turned out ok. C&C welcome.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent work. I like it all.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you very much, I really appreciate the feedback. I'm working hard to better my art. I find that in HDR, sometimes less is more in terms of processing. I wish the top photo appeared just tad brighter. It wasn't that dim while still a .tiff in photoshop.. Maybe I'll run it through Lightroom, do you think it needs it?


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Apr 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## CCericola (Apr 25, 2011)

The DOF in the first is too large. The composition leads the eye to the chain link fence. Not good.  The second follows the rule of thirds for composition but is still very static and boring. The DOF and exposure is better in the second than the first.


----------



## Davor (Apr 25, 2011)

The purple really stands out in these ones. Good job


----------



## Bynx (Apr 25, 2011)

Its hard to make detailed criticism when looking at small images downloaded from some other site. There is a big degradation that takes place. Just a general comment whether we like it or not. Not sure what cceriola is talking about. Nothing leads my eye anywhere. I look at the purple basket then up to the arm which leads to the branch going over to the other egg. After that I just let my eyes wander around. Perhaps a bit of a tighter crop would help.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Bynx! Maybe Cceriola is having a bad day and is just looking to tear someone's work apart.  How a chain link fence that is nearly obscured by foliage could distract the eye is beyond me. That's like saying Waldo is a distraction from the big picture, LOL!! My composition is near perfect in term of thirds in both pictures. I made sure of it!  Her head is right at the top right Thirds intersection. also, in regards to the DOF. I didn't want a shallow, or even a semi shallow DOF, it's an HDR, you put your Aperture at f/8 or above typically, and in this case I was at or around f/4.5. I don't recall exactly and I'm not going to check my RAW right now.


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be so quick to discount cceriola's criticism. Afterall, you said in the original post C&C is welcomed, so I would assume you'd appreciate someone taking the time to respond with their thoughts. I personally tend to agree with her, and honestly don't feel these images are well served by HDR or pseudo HDR processing. From an artistic standpoint, the compositions leave something to be desired. However, to me the first image has it's value as a great family memory photo. I really like the moment you captured with this one. I also agree with Bynx in that a tighter crop would help, in fact I think it would make a major improvement. 

You'll further your skill much faster by taking a more objective stance when people offer up their critiques. In my opinion, the tougher the criticism the better. Take a step back, remove your emotional attachment and see if just maybe you nod your head in agreement


----------



## Provo (Apr 26, 2011)

I would like to see the cropped version but I wouldn't rule out that 1st image just yet cropping the image you will loose the Easter Egg on the small tree which adds 
character to the scene captured.

In regards to adding more fill light you could add a brightness adjustment or adjust your curves 
or yes you can take the final back into lightroom and adjust the fill light slider.

well see ya


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree that I may have takin the criticism a bit more personally than I should have. I was limited  with the surrounds I had to work with in terms of the easter egg hunt, and would have liked for the chain link fence to not exist, but I must defend the idea that the chain link is hardly a major distraction to the overall picture, Also, Provo hit the nail on the head when he said that a tighter crop would elimate the other easter egg from the tree which also adds to the overall picture. If I did crop it while still trying to include the 2nd easter egg, it would violate the rule of thirds. I tried it, and it didn't look right. I truly value Cceriola's critique, but I also must interject with reasons behind my why the photo is composed the way it is. 

 I'll tell ya what, I will crop it with the tree eliminated and then re-post it back into this thread for further critique. 

As for the other image, what else could one desire from the other HDR with the egg cradled in the branch? What more could it offer, It's an easter egg in a tree? The HDR offered a much mroe highly detailed view of the branch and made EVERYTHING POP out from the background bokeh. Also, It's perfectly aligned on the top right thirds intersection. The branches extent to both corners of the picture and it has fairly decent bokeh of the yellow bush in the background as a backdrop.  If there is something in terms of advice that you could lend to help me to make it more pleasing, it would be greatly appreciated. For I cannot see anymore that can be done with it, without losing the artisitic value that I fidnd in the photo. I value both your opinion Over Exposed, and Cceriola's opinion, but am a bit shocked that you find that is lacks artistic compostion. Maybe you can explain why you feel this way. 

Thank you for your feedback.It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 26, 2011)

To Over Exposed, mindfloodz was commenting more to my disagreeing with cceriola's comments about the composition than actually making a statement himself. Obviously we are in agreement that there is no problem with the composition as stated by Cceriola. Now its interesting that you do agree with her. Thats ok. We are all just offering our opinions here. And because an opinion is offered it doesnt mean that its the only one and we all have to agree with it. In this case I dont. But thats only my opinion.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 26, 2011)

I forgot to add... The tree on the right of the picture in photo #1 has the egg in it from photo #2. Just thought I'd throw that out there incase it was overlooked. Just food for thought


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 26, 2011)

Bynx, I was commenting on "Cceriola is having a bad day and is just looking to tear someone's work apart" and the condescending tone that followed. C&C was requested, and when a legitimate criticism was offered it was met with a hasty response. Just because we think something is "perfect" doesn't make it so. I've had plenty of strong images get critiqued far harder. By taking a step back and considering their legitimacy, ego aside, I found them to be quite helpful. Further, no where did I say we all had to agree, I simply made the point that all opinions should be respected if one wants to truly learn and progress. I really don't see any reason to be so defensive.

Mindfloodz, compositionally speaking I think the first image would be stronger as a horizontal with your daughter at the right third of the frame and the middle and left third consumed by the forsythia. If the forsythia did not stretch far enough right I would consider cropping in tighter and only including your daughter waist up (less ideal though as I like the way her leg is tipped back as she leans in. However, with a tighter frame and an extremely shallow DOF I think the idea from each image could be combined into an incredibly strong image. As for the egg, I agree with the "What more could it offer, It's an easter egg in a tree?" comment in the sense that it just doesn't bring much to the table in my opinion. I will concede that the detail in the limbs backed by the bokeh offer a lot of punch, but I would suggest exploring a different composition, sans egg, to deliver a more timeless image.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 26, 2011)

I was out of line, I should not have taken such a defensive position. I asked for a C&C and I got one. I should be fortunate that she put the time into commenting. If she is reading this, I do appologize. It was inappropriate. I will curb my personal feelings in the future in regards to someone else's opinions.

In terms of changing the egg Overexposed, I didn't set up the shot, the easter egg hunt eggs were in place before my arrival. I didn't want to be invasive and dislocate the eggs for another egg. LOL.. Although, I may give it another go with one of my eggs I painted that are at my house still from easter. I have one in mind that would lend to a more "artistically" pleasing looking egg. I must hold my ground in terms of the background though, I love the yellow bush behind it. Did you call it a forsythia? I'm not familar with it's proper name, I just like the background it gave me. Very bright and contrasty to a darker or more neutral foreground. 

Thank you again for taking the time to help me and inspire me to achieve greater things.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 27, 2011)

Just for you OverExposed


----------



## Bynx (Apr 27, 2011)

This is what I meant by a tighter crop. The purple color of the eggs and the basket all tie together what is going on. Your crop has lost the meaning of the pic. Unless you saw the original you wouldnt know what was going on and what that purple thing was. It doesnt lend itself as a portrait shot since her face is mostly not visible so such a tight crop doesnt do it for me.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 27, 2011)

agreed.. Thank you for taking the time to give me an example. I like it better the way you did it!   It does tie together nicely. Is that cropped to 4x6?


----------



## Bynx (Apr 27, 2011)

I just cropped it visually, but it is very close to 4x6. Just a little bit wider or a little bit shorter (1/4" or so) would give exactly 4 x 6 proportions.


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 27, 2011)

I like both edits actually


----------



## mindfloodz (May 5, 2011)

I like them both too, but I think I favor the edit Bynx did. It ties it all together really well.


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 7, 2011)

I think the first one is really cute, I just did one similar of my daughter. I would crop it in an 8x10 aspect ratio to bring the size of the girl larger in the shot since she's the focal point. Also, if you had it to do over again any time the background doesn't add anything to the shot like the fence, use a lesser depth of field to blur it. Good job though.


----------

